# 2 LFG in Eureka/Arcata area



## Sunseeker (Aug 8, 2010)

Me and my girlfriend recently moved to the Eureka/Aarcata area here in California and we're both big DnD fans and we'd like to find a group to group to get together with.  Ideally something casual and on weekends.  If anyone is looking for a couple more players or knows where to start looking, we'd appreciate your help!

Thanks!


----------



## Gli'jar (Aug 9, 2010)

While I lived there, there was a club associated with the university, "Fantasy Gamers Guild." You don't need to be a student to join/play.  There is a game store in Eureka too that I recalled was quite busy. Good luck.


----------



## Sunseeker (Aug 10, 2010)

Gli'jar said:


> While I lived there, there was a club associated with the university, "Fantasy Gamers Guild." You don't need to be a student to join/play.  There is a game store in Eureka too that I recalled was quite busy. Good luck.




I tried them while I attended, they're into tabletop war-ship games now, not our cup of tea, but NCRP has some good links.


----------



## Red-Gigas (Aug 10, 2010)

I used to live in Eureka, try the gaming shop on broadway - I don't remember the name, but i think they had a gamers seeking gamers board there.  They also used to have a DND mini "battle" night on saturdays if i recall that a few normal d&d players did just to have more fun with their mini's.

I think HSU's Fantasy Gamers group had/has a forum that people sometimes posted too - that's how I found a game up there when I lived there.  I can try and dig up my old groups GM and see if he is still running stuff, and if he is I'll PM you his e-mail address.


----------

